# Lpe Intake



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

So i ordered the lingenfelter intake straight from lingenfelter and they were great. Fast shipping and the customer service was awesome. I ordered it on a monday and came on thursday. It took about 20 min to install the intake and it was super easy. As for performance, They say it is dynoed at 12 more hp. I dunno about that, i felt a little more pep but i dunno about that much. As for sound, its awesome. It has a nice whistle/ inhaling noise that can be heard with windows up or down starting at about 1/4 throttle. When you really get on the gas it makes the stock exhaust sound deeper, louder and much throatier. I would recomend this intake to anybody.

Just thought i would post a little review about it, thats all.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Good review. I love the whistle/intake noise from after market intakes, my KN does it


----------

